# Catering Pricing



## sybrown63 (Aug 5, 2014)

I have been asked to cater a small party for about 15 individuals. The menu will consist of Chicken Salad, Pasta Salad and a Cake for Dessert. What would you charge for this event? It will be at the customer's home.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

15 people would fall below my 30 person minimum, i would therefore
charge my minimum for this event. About 300.00 US$.
Otherwise i would lose money on my time and fixed and variable expenses.


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

There are many threads covering food costing on these boards.

You need to decide on a way to cost you food, then charge accordingly. Is it by the plate, per person, buffet style? 
sneeze place ( aha auto correct) Meez en place mentioned a key point do you need to cover fixed costs and have a minimum? The 300 "minimum" may not cover the cost of plating the cake......

There an app for that Windsor food costing...

http://www.cheftalk.com/newsearch?search=Food+cost
Try starting there come back with specie questions it may be overwhelming at first without some basic business sense


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Concur with Chefboy of course, even that minimum may not be sufficient--its just a minimum.

Depends on the variables of the event, such as type of cake service as he mentioned, we really

just need more specific info.

But in the end, rate is derived from _your_ unique costs, plus _your_ desired

profit.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

15 people is really quite small but I would suggest charging them the cost of the food and half again as much for your services.


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

You can always charge an hourly rate as well.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

> 15 people is really quite small but I would suggest charging them the cost of the food and half again as much for your services.


No disrespect ever intended to you Chefross, but really?

Okay so chicken and pasta salads and a cake for 15... even if total FC was say, 100 bucks, (doubtful IMO)

half again would be 150.00 Even if it was all store bought ready made, and twas a simple "drop off", 50 dollars

wouldn't begin to cover my travel to and from the event and the shopping trip, and my time for getting it all

together. Such is why my minimum is in place--if they agree, then for 15 people I give them red carpet treatment,

over and above. But if they want to "convert" it to $$ per person, and feel 20.00 per head is to high for salads and

cake, (and they cant double the head count to "get their money's worth) then I pass on the event.

I'm just sayin... I couldn't do it, I'd lose me fair fanny on that one.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Meezenplaz said:


> No disrespect ever intended to you Chefross, but really?
> 
> Okay so chicken and pasta salads and a cake for 15... even if total FC was say, 100 bucks, (doubtful IMO)
> 
> ...


No offense taken.

You're preaching to the choir Meez and I would never agree to cater a party for 15 people as it is not economical, but we are here to help and give advice.

We don't know anything about the particulars here other than the menu.

Really?

Half the cost of the food as profit to cater a small event such as this for 15 people.

What would YOU charge?


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Okay I get it, I just felt that --I-- couldnt do it for that, doesn't mean you couldn't, and I was curious to know if

it was my error.


> Half the cost of the food as profit to cater a small event such as this for 15 people.
> 
> What would YOU charge?


Well, if it was say, 10 miles away, and I had to shop locally for say a half hour, and it was a drop off,

I figure I'd need a minimum of a hundred bucks to make it worth the effort. That's still equal to food

cost of 100 (which again seems high.) If I had to work at the event for some reason, like

prepping/preparing/concocting/arranging, then just, no way.

I was just trying to work your suggestion into my way of doing things, I was coming up snake eyes,

and it was bugging me that's all. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif

And of course youre right-- as usual, OP provided "insufficient data for meaningful answer. "


----------



## fstfrdy (May 9, 2007)

There is no way I could provide you with any usable advise as our crew would not be doing a "catering" for 15. At best you could call it large dinner party. For over 7 years I have watched time after time someone who fancies themselves a food service professional google their question and Cheftalk comes up. I notice also that most of these questions come from individuals that join the board ask their question and never to be seen again. At the risk of the wrath of the mods trust me there are stupid questions to be asked and if you need to ask one so basic as "what to charge" or "how much beef do I need to feed 12 people" take this any way you like but that is a stupid question. I have worked my craft for many years and have learned by trial and error I was lucky to start long before the internet. So why would I want to give you an answer that I needed to serve a few meals to figure out for myself. I believe we do these new people a huge disservice by answering their questions we deprive them of the opportunity to learn. I have held my thoughts to myself on this subject for many years on this forum but this is a "Professional Catering" forum and in my opinion there is nothing professional about "how much to charge" questions let alone one for a party of 15. If this fists me my membership so be it but it needed to be said.


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

No such thing as a stupid question. 

Lol I see your point though. Food costing to many is a challenge. Business sense in general is a challenge. Might as well go ask the internet what to do.

Paragraphs are a challenge for others.... Ehehe everyone has their peeves.


----------



## brwneyechef (Sep 20, 2014)

Chefross said:


> 15 people is really quite small but I would suggest charging them the cost of the food and half again as much for your services.


I agree with you, since sybrown 63 is providing a service for a small party and i'm assuming is not a large business owner , I think the cost of food plus a reasonable percentage for the services, travel and additional miscellaneous cost would suffice.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Uhm.... I shall say, interesting, as in my experience the larger the company the easier it is to

absorb the limits of a small party, not the other way round, as they can "spread it out" over a

larger base of events--such things as supplies etc they'd likely have on hand already for such

a small party, saving those expenses, as well as the ability to more widely distribute fixed

operating costs.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

When I was a Banquet Chef the place I worked offered these small themed buffets to small business groups of 50 or less.

The problem I had was that the menu offered 7-8 hot items as well as cold.

Making:

one 2" half pan of macaroni and cheese

one 2" half pan of meatloaf

one2" half pan of Swiss steak

mashed potatoes

green beans Almandine

Yadda, yadda, yadda,

You get the idea.....

The sales office must have had a field day with this.......(SIGH)


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

fstfrdy said:


> There is no way I could provide you with any usable advise as our crew would not be doing a "catering" for 15. At best you could call it large dinner party. For over 7 years I have watched time after time someone who fancies themselves a food service professional google their question and Cheftalk comes up. I notice also that most of these questions come from individuals that join the board ask their question and never to be seen again. At the risk of the wrath of the mods trust me there are stupid questions to be asked and if you need to ask one so basic as "what to charge" or "how much beef do I need to feed 12 people" take this any way you like but that is a stupid question. I have worked my craft for many years and have learned by trial and error I was lucky to start long before the internet. So why would I want to give you an answer that I needed to serve a few meals to figure out for myself. I believe we do these new people a huge disservice by answering their questions we deprive them of the opportunity to learn. I have held my thoughts to myself on this subject for many years on this forum but this is a "Professional Catering" forum and in my opinion there is nothing professional about "how much to charge" questions let alone one for a party of 15. If this fists me my membership so be it but it needed to be said.


I realize that this is now 3 months later, but I just saw this and had to comment.

Your words have resonated among the many professional that acquaint themselves with this website.

We hear that old adage...."There are no stupid questions"....and to that end I offer bluntly....that it is you fstrdy that has the mindset that since you had to learn by trial and error ie....the school of hard knocks.......you feel that your knowledge and experience is yours to hold on to forever and NEVER share with anyone what you have learned.

Knowledge means nothing if it can't be shared. Knowledge doesn't have a price. It is priceless.

Many Chefs on these forums have grown in the industry, same as you, having to instruct, coerce, hire, fire, and learn all of it along the way.

Yes, many people come here on this forum to learn and ask questions.

Do they read the disclaimer at the top of the page?

Obviously not, or they believe they are an exception.

That does not make their question any less valuable.

So how about this....next time someone asks a "stupid" question here, one of us privately message them and either help them out or direct them to some professional information.

Will this make you feel better?


----------



## chef julio (Dec 9, 2014)

What would it cost to go eat in a fancy restaurant?
Then take the restaurant to them
with a private chef with peronalized service?
If you were to charge $500, that would be 33.33 per person.
Take away the tax and gratuity . You now charged about 20.75 per person.
Thats the value you have placed on your food. Think about the value.
It does not matter what the food cost. Are you placing the correct value on your service?

It the same prep basically for 15 or 30.
Always say "yes"to the event! 
Knock their socks off and no one cares about the price within reason. You'll not only walk away with the correct compensation, but also a client that will not only use you again, but REFER you to their friends.
You'll know it when,,, either they say thank you and hand you check OR they "HUG YOU" then hand you a check!!
-Chef Julio


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

chef Julio said:


> Take away the tax and gratuity . You now charged about 20.75 per person.


In Lodi, with sales tax of 8% and gratuity of 18% taken away, you now charged about $26.50 per person.


----------



## chef julio (Dec 9, 2014)

The tax and gratuity is 26% 
33.33- 26% = 24.67
Sorry about the math.
I hope my insights helps you with charging correctly.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Gratuity should be figured before tax is added because tax is not a service provided to the client and tax should be figured only on food/beverage.

subtotal $26.45 (food/beverage)

18% gratuity $4.76 (of $26.45)

8% tax $2.12 (of $26.45)

total $33.33


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

We stopped using the word "gratuity' on our contracts----and used 'serving personnel/staff charge'

Some people consider a 'gratuity' optional or based on the quality of the service---

I grew tired of explaining that it was not a 'tip' for good service--but the cost for paying the staff---

I suggested that if a tip was warranted,that they could add it to the total or simply hand out cash to the staff at the end of the event.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Mikeswoods said:


> We stopped using the word "gratuity' on our contracts----and used 'serving personnel/staff charge'
> 
> Some people consider a 'gratuity' optional or based on the quality of the service---
> 
> ...


Client attitudes regarding tipping/gratuity are really weird in the catering industry. And widely varied. And caterers themselves can have

a strange viewpoint on it too. The guy I first worked for, had the words "service charge" at the bottom of the contract and it calculated

to about 8% of the bill. And even though he also had the words below that, "Gratuity not included" I would say 60% of the clients

were sure that was a tip. And I had several state that to me, a couple even said their tax preparer told them its a tip. Well it wasn't,

it was the transient staff charge, and varied by number of workers. But many would not tip the servers because of that phrase.

Also, if the owner felt he was being cheated by the client, e.g., they snuck in 5 or 6 more guests without paying for them, he wanted

the server tips to compensate. (The jerk) lol

Others just don't tip. Some handed ALL the tip to one person, and said "dole it out". Fine if they're me--not so fine if they're

standing there with (3) 20 dollar bills to split among 3 people so they just pocket one and hand the other 2 to the others to split 3 ways.

I had one client who paid the balance due with a check, and simply added in more for the tip. I had to have her write "$$$ for tip" in

the memo to be sure we'd even get it.

For my own gigs, I just incorporated extra labor into the general charge and avoided using the word service in writing.

And I also specified "Gratuity not included" and at the bottom "Please feel free to tip your servers for great service".

So for all they knew, the event staff might be working for tips only. lol


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

Tips were rare for my staff also---We paid well and the staff did not expect a tip--but Oh,boy--was a tip ever welcome!

The best customer I can remember walked up to each server before the party even started--and handed each one a hundred dollar bill--

Smiled and reminded the server that these were very important guests .

They had two parties every year---they always got the best staff members--and extraordinary service.

I did not allow our bar tender to put out a tip jar----I found the practice tacky and not appropriate for a private party--

I know the bar tenders received plenty of tips--but the tips went into their pocket with a quiet ,"Thank you."


----------



## fstfrdy (May 9, 2007)

Chefross I understand your point of view if I can further explain. It is through the practice of a task that we gain mastery that includes the trial and error efforts of a beginner. I have as I'm sure all Chefs shared our knowledge with those that choose to learn. I personally like my transfer of knowledge to take place in a face to face or elbow to elbow manner. I firmly believe we encourage mediocrity when we just fill in the blanks for someone looking for quick easy answers. All my skills have been sharpened by examples in front on me far more then words on a screen or heaven forbid a book. I am as sure of that as I am my of the content of my post, the original poster joined asked one question signed in the following day and has not been to the board since. I think that action alone proves my point.


----------



## patti (Jan 3, 2015)

sybrown63 said:


> I have been asked to cater a small party for about 15 individuals. The menu will consist of Chicken Salad, Pasta Salad and a Cake for Dessert. What would you charge for this event? It will be at the customer's home.


----------



## patti (Jan 3, 2015)

I am new to the site but I have some one wanting me to cook mosticholi, salad an green beans an bread for 200 for a wedding. I am curious what would be the best way of charging by event or plate?? And how do I come up with the cost as I make everything from scratch?? Please advise??


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

What qualifications do you have to be asked to cook for a 200 person wedding?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

QUOTE "Chefross I understand your point of view if I can further explain. It is through the practice of a task that we gain mastery that includes the trial and error efforts of a beginner. I have as I'm sure all Chefs shared our knowledge with those that choose to learn. I personally like my transfer of knowledge to take place in a face to face or elbow to elbow manner. I firmly believe we encourage mediocrity when we just fill in the blanks for someone looking for quick easy answers. All my skills have been sharpened by examples in front on me far more then words on a screen or heaven forbid a book. I am as sure of that as I am my of the content of my post, the original poster joined asked one question signed in the following day and has not been to the board since."

 Multi 

I too understand your point.

Wasn't it Benjamin Franklin who said..

"Tell me and I'll forget, teach me and I'll remember, involve me and I'll learn." ?

But.........in this case here, we have an internet website dedicated to the pursuit of all things culinary.

If we were to go your route, then these forums would be superfluous.


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

Patti said:


> I am new to the site but I have some one wanting me to cook mosticholi, salad an green beans an bread for 200 for a wedding. I am curious what would be the best way of charging by event or plate?? And how do I come up with the cost as I make everything from scratch?? Please advise??


You need to break down the job--

Fill in the blanks--

Selling cost--hours spent visiting site---figuring quote--closing the sale

Labor---staff to shop--cook pack and deliver--serving staff--cleanup staff.

Food cost--

rentals or other supplies

overhead--insurance--rent---workmans comp--trucks euipment loans-advertizing-vacation pay--utilities

profit needed to grow company

Look at Wenzels Menu Maker to get a handle on food quantities--

You failed to tell us the exact menu---and the serving style--and the site---big difference in cost for a linen and china sit down dinner or a paper plate drop off.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

If you are asked to do a wedding affair and you screw it up by Practicing, by trial and error  you can't do it over again so its better you turn it down.

If doing for yourself in your own home that's ok.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Patti said:


> ... how do I come up with the cost as I make everything from scratch?? Please advise??


Need more info before venturing an answer. You say you make everything from scratch, depending upon how far back that scratch actually goes can affect the answer on pricing. Do you make the pasta or do you buy pasta and make a dish with it? Are you making the bread? What about the dressing/vinaigrette for the salad? The green beans are they fresh, are they prepped, or and will you have to be doing that? What about the lettuce for the salad, already washed and chopped, etc....the list of questions goes on....

Pricing is not strictly an ingredient cost driven formula. Labor cost also comes into play, among many other things.

Making things from scratch, initially appears numerically cheaper as ingredient cost is lower than buying already prepared; but somewhere along the way, labor must be paid. So without knowing more about what exactly is entailed it would be sheer folly to even ballpark a figure at this point.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

In addition to all the good questions by others....

First if you're trying to do it out of a home it's not even legal in pretty much all the states.

It also ain't very smart. So I would add that we also need to know what country you're in.

I was running catering events after only a few under my belt, yet I wouldn't even CONSIDER

taking on a wedding party of 200, until I had 50 or 60 events to my experience. Weddings don't

get taken lightly-- they're a huge event in several people's lives--not just bride and groom.

Screw it up by getting in over your head and the resulting wrath will be....less than fun.

So I'm with Chefs Buba and EdB on this one....give us some more info on your background

and experience.....cuz as it stands now, I think most of us are about ready to

advise you to pass on this job.


----------

